# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  Durata delle scorte.

## solar

Copio e incollo quanto ho reperito da un sito della Confcommercio dedicato agli studi di settore:  *Rotazione del magazzino o durata delle scorte.* 
Per determinare questindice occorre: 
   1. calcolare la Giacenza Media del Magazzino che è data da:
      [(Esistenze iniziali relative a merci, prodotti finiti, materie prime e sussidiarie, semilavorati e ai servizi non di durata ultrannuale + Rimanenze finali relative a merci, prodotti finiti, materie prime e sussidiarie, semilavorati e ai servizi non di durata ultrannuale) /2 ]
   2. calcolare lindice di durata delle scorte che è dato da:
      [(Giacenza Media del Magazzino/*Ricavi*) x 365]
   3. calcolare lIndice di rotazione delle scorte che è dato da:
      [Ricavi/Giacenza Media del Magazzino] 
Copio e incollo quanto è indicato *in Gerico 2009:*  * Durata delle scorte*  = {[(Esistenze iniziali + Rimanenze finali)/2]*365}/(Costo del venduto + Costo per la produzione di servizi) 
Esistenze iniziali = Esistenze iniziali relative a merci, prodotti finiti, materie prime e sussidiarie, semilavorati e ai servizi non di durata ultrannuale + Esistenze iniziali relative ad opere, forniture e servizi di durata ultrannuale di cui all'art. 93, comma 5, del TUIR 
Rimanenze finali = Rimanenze finali relative a merci, prodotti finiti, materie prime e sussidiarie, semilavorati e ai servizi non di durata ultrannuale + Rimanenze finali relative ad opere, forniture e servizi di durata ultrannuale di cui all'art. 93, comma 5, del TUIR 
Costo del venduto = Costi per l'acquisto di materie prime, sussidiarie, semilavorati e merci + Esistenze iniziali - Rimanenze finali 
In questo secondo caso non c'è alcun riferimento al valore dei Ricavi con ovvie conseguenze sul risultato finale e relativa coerenza.

----------


## Robi

Il tuo dubbio riguarda?

----------


## solar

> Il tuo dubbio riguarda?

  Il dubbio mi è  sorto perchè l'anno scorso il dato delle scorte mi veniva calcolato come coerente. Quest'anno, con valori del tutto analoghi, e pur essendo lo studio congruo, il valore restituito da Gerico è pari a  553 con un valore di coerenza massimo  di 376. Rispetto al precedente anno le scorte hanno subito uno scostamento trascurabile mentre i ricavi sono aumentati e mi chiedo come sia possibile calcolare un tale scostamento dai valori minimi di coerenza.
In più, cercando in rete informazioni sul calcolo dellla durata delle scorte trovo i dati che ho riportato in cui si tiene conto anche dei ricavi, mentre Gerico 2009 non lo fa.
Tutto qua.

----------


## Robi

Di che Studio si tratta?

----------


## Robi

In effetti dev'essere successo qualcosa, perchè pescando tra le note metodologiche di studi di settore non evoluti viene descritta la forumula della Durata delle Scorte in: 
Durata delle scorte = (giacenza media del magazzino /ricavi) ∗ 365; 
Giacenza media del magazzino = (Esistenze iniziali + rimanenze finali) / 2  
La formula che riporti da Gerico 2009 è molto diversa, temo proprio che sia un parametro diverso, purtroppo!!

----------


## solar

A me sembra a tutti gli effetti una modifica peggiorativa in relazione alle conseguenze in ordine alla coerenza.

----------

